# Been offered a job and not sure what to do



## chamb7914 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello everyone

Im completely new to here so hello and thanks in advance for all your advice. I have been offered a job as a security consultant and instructor in Abu habi the package is below:

Base salary of US$85,000 / year + bonus of 1 months’ salary paid at each 12 months

+ free accommodation 
+ free food / meals (monthly allowance of 5145 AED if no meals provided)
+ health

Working schedule of 3 months on followed by 10 days leave with flights home etc provided (so 4 flights per 12 months)

After 6 months cargo shipment provided to ship my stuff out there 

First question is, is that reasonable and enough for a single guy to live out there. Secondly, i am worried about how i will cope on my own out there. Third as a single guy is there much scope for meeting the opposite sex (expecially given the strict laws). Fourth, any additional information or guidance prior to acceptance. Fifth, is there any areas i could reasonably include for negotiation, Sixth, what is a reasonable relocation package/grant whatever you want to call it??

Sorry if the details are scattered around the site but have to give a decision by next Monday and am really not sure what to do.

Many thanks 

CHAMB7914


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A salary of USD 85k is AED 26k per month - the format used in the UAE. With accommodation provided that's a very decent package for a single man.

There are plenty of places to meet people in both Aby Dhabi and Dubai, although you do have to go out there to meet them ( a common failing by people who complain they don't meet anyone!). Read up on the laws and get yourself a copy of Abu Dhabi Explorer. 

-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> A salary of USD 85k is AED 26k per month - the format used in the UAE. With accommodation provided that's a very decent package for a single man.
> 
> There are plenty of places to meet people in both Aby Dhabi and Dubai, although you do have to go out there to meet them ( a common failing by people who complain they don't meet anyone!). Read up on the laws and get yourself a copy of Abu Dhabi Explorer.
> 
> -


Yeah, it sounds like a pretty good deal and even more so with the 4 flights a year thrown in.


----------

